# Any Interest in a New L.i.S. Robot?



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Not a reissue of the Aurora/PL kit, but an entirely new, authentic model. I'm thinking 1/6 scale, just because this is a common figure size, but I'm not personally hung-up on a particular scale. 

Some things I'd like to see in the kit are: separately-made feet; flexible, posable arms _and_ legs; and rubber-like rolling treads.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not gonna happen in 2009.

Dave


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Personally I'd prefer 1/8 scale and don't care about poseable arms/legs or rolling rubber treads, but I'd _definitely_ be interested in an accurately detailed and proportioned B9 styrene kit. No hurry... :dude:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

toyroy said:


> Not a reissue of the Aurora/PL kit, but an entirely new, authentic model. I'm thinking 1/6 scale, just because this is a common figure size, but I'm not personally hung-up on a particular scale.
> 
> Some things I'd like to see in the kit are: separately-made feet; flexible, posable arms _and_ legs; and rubber-like rolling treads.



Add to your wish list a new one piece bubble top. Don't know how they'd do it but it's gotta be done. Geez Lueez!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

hal9001 said:


> Add to your wish list a new one piece bubble top...


I'm not sure, but I _think_ the bubble on the original prop was two pieces. I think there was a seam on the bottom surface, just inside the upward curve.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the bubble was one piece, blown from beneath and pressed down in many tries till they got the right shape. 
What I find encouraging is that our faithful PM Moderator didn't say it wasn't going to happen. Just that it wasn't going to happen next year. Fingers crossed. 
The Playmates Robot is about 10.5" tall, making him about 1/7.5 scale. Doesn't match anything else but it has all the right shapes and just cries out to be super detailed by Robot fanatics.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I also very much look forwards to getting a Moebius-treatment LiS Robot B-9 if & when it comes out, and will be contentedly busy building a whole bunch of his other great kits while patiently waiting for it.
Yes, my friends, these are indeed the new "good old days"!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Should I read anything into Dave's comment that its "Not gonna happen *in 2009"..........*

*Huzz*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, maybe someday! A few years down the road it might be a nice project to tackle, we must wait and see. I'm sure we will have enough new plastic to keep us busy for awhile!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Count me in regardless of scale or rubber parts -- as long as it looks like the actual robot, I'll buy one.

What would be REALLY cool is a diorama of Robot surrounded by the tiny REMCO toys from the episode (I forget the name) where all the little robots worship the full-size robot.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Should I read anything into Dave's comment that its "Not gonna happen *in 2009"..........*


2010 perhaps???


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

As much as I love the old Aurora kit, a new more accurate kit of ol' B9 is long overdue.

**sigh** maybe someday.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

starseeker2 said:


> If I remember correctly, the bubble was one piece, blown from beneath and pressed down in many tries till they got the right shape...


Who was Irwin Allen's ship-in-bottle builder?



starseeker2 said:


> ...What I find encouraging is that our faithful PM Moderator didn't say it wasn't going to happen. Just that it wasn't going to happen next year...


It's all _his_ fault that the kit isn't collecting dust on my shelf now! 
  



starseeker2 said:


> ...The Playmates Robot is about 10.5" tall...and just cries out to be super detailed by Robot fanatics.


Agreed- although on mine I just want to hide the assembly screws, and make some other minor improvements.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't care how long it might take but an accurate B-9 would be worth the wait. A matching scale new Robby to go with it ("War of the Robots" Diorama) would be a perfect combo.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Accurate B-9 would definitely be welcome, whether it is 2010 or some later date. You could look at producing a number of versions from the basic kit since the robot body appeared in other guises. Same with an improved Robby.

IIRC, the episode with the Remco toys was "The Mechanical Men".

Also, IIRC, the bubble head is two pieces. There is a flat round clear panel at the base and the bubble shape connected to it. Close to being a single piece, but not quite.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Mr. Wabac said:


> ...IIRC, the bubble head is two pieces. There is a flat round clear panel at the base and the bubble shape connected to it...


I like your description better than mine. The seam between the two parts is subtle.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Somebody made a detail set for the Aurora kit (I have the link around here somewhere) that had a single piece bubble with base plate which went together in the same fashion. It also had a more cylindrical mount instead of that traffic cone on the original kit and some better arms.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Lunar Model DID an accurate B9.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Believe it or not at Moebius models we have our hands full with the six new kits the we've announced for the first half of 2009....A new B-9 robot is not part of that six kits.....It's not part of the kits we have planned for the second half of 2009.....
We haven't started planning too much beyond the end of 2009.......It's not pencilled in anywhere on any plans that I have today.......ask me again in about a year!

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave, You guys are doing a fantastic Job! For a new Company, The number of high quality kits you have come out with in such a short time blows me away. I'm sure everyone has enough on their plates to keep them busy for a looong tiiime. If the Robot happens someday, GREAT!, if not, dont sweat it!....I'm sure we will quiz you again in about a year though..LOL


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't care if the B-9 is penciled in for 2012- I know it will be worth waiting for. It is not about just getting a kit- those are already out there. It is about having the kit finally done right. I waited since the sixties for a proper Seaview and Chariot- waiting is not an issue. Personally I am not into the figure kits unless it is a machine (Ironman sort of fits in there). Right now my heart is fixed on the upcoming Flying Sub- from what I have seen of your other releases I expect greatness.
Slightly off topic- has it been ever decided to have the option of a second Reactor wall (as seen in the movie 'City Beneath the Sea'? I think it balances the whole interior better and makes more engineering sense. Since you did included window options and missile hatch options with the Seaview i was hoping the option for symetrical energy walls might be in the plans. I am looking forward to the first images of the model kit- I really like the way you descrbed the resolution of fitting the rear hatch into the design without the engine half-room fudge used with the original kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm definitely in for an _accurate _B-9, and I'd definitely prefer 1/6 to go with all my other 1/6 figure kits.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Horse is dead thread is locked time to move on!


----------

